# How to build & host an intranet website



## aimlesspee (Nov 10, 2003)

hi guys.. i'm not sure where to post this..

I want to develop a intranet webpage to be able to train my new people and create a resource for my employees

I have a Windows server 2012.. and when i type in "intranet" the things that come up are IIS and Sharepoint.. i have Sharepoint online.. but i want to be able to host my stuff on my server

Please let me know the easiest way to get this done.. i in essence want my employees to be able to view videos and looking up HTML pages of case histories

Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Not to be flippant. But the easiest way is for you to hire someone that knows how to put this together for you.

There are two major components to this project. The software aspect/coding of the web page and the hardware aspect of setting up IIS and ensuring your hardware is proper. Both of these are not something anyone can just walk you through in a few steps on a tech forum.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Use Server Manager tool on Windows 2012 and install the 'Web Server' role.
Web pages are stored in c:\inetpub\wwwroot.

Useful web pages:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/ii...n-1709/new-features-introduced-in-iis-10-1709
https://www.iis.net/


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

Why are you set on having a webpage/webapplication to do this? You can create a new Network Drive and put documents and videos on that which all of your users can access. This is much easier to manage if you don't have the technical ability or staff to create what you had in mind. You can even configure it so only select employees have write access and everyone else has read access, this is great and effective way for delivering training resources and company policies/handbooks to your emloyees.

Also as you mentioned you have sharepoint, that is also a good way to produce wiki like web pages and host videos etc for your employees to use and its not too difficault to do as long as you don't want to do anything other than display text, images and video. Hosting this online shouldn't be a major concern of yours as you can set it up so only people from your organisation can access this if you wish. This also means if your staff work from home or other offices they can still access all of the resources on the sharepoint site.


----------

